# Lüfter beidseitig am Radiator?



## MrFooschi (22. März 2017)

*Lüfter beidseitig am Radiator?*

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal zwei ganz doofe Fragen zum Thema Custom-Wasserkühlung (bin absoluter WaKü-Neuling!) :


1. Ist es nötig, einen Radiator beidseitig mit Lüftern zu bestücken?

2. Wenn ich CPU und GraKa kühlen möchte, was für einen Radiator bzw. wie viele Radiatoren bräuchte ich dafür?


Falls es wichtig ist:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 (TDP 65W)
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom (TDP 165W)

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Chukku (22. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter beidseitig am Radiator?*

1. Nein ist nicht nötig, aber möglich 

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
 - Lüfter "vor" den Radiator, so dass sie die Luft durchblasen. Das nennt sich "Push" Konfiguration. Ist eigentlich der Normalfall.

 - Lüfter "hinter" den Radiator, so dass sie die Luft durchziehen. Nennt sich "Pull" Konfiguration. Macht man eigentlich nur, wenn sich "Push" aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht realisieren lässt. 
    Es scheiden sich die Geister dran, ob das nun tatsächlich weniger effizient ist als "Push" oder nicht.. grob über den Daumen macht es fast keinen Unterschied. Aber einige Lüftertypen kommen mit dieser Konfig   nicht besonders gut klar und erzeugen dabei seltsame Nebengeräusche.

 - Lüfter auf beiden Seiten. Nennt sich "Push/Pull". Diese Variante bietet die beste Kühlleistung, aber der Unterschied ist nicht gigantisch. Die Nachteile sollten klar sein: doppelt so viele Lüfter kosten auch doppelt so viel. Braucht viel Platz. Evtl. wieder seltsame Nebengeräusche durch die Lüfter auf der "Pull" Seite

2.
Grob über den Daumen gepeilt brauchst du mindestens einen 120er Radiator pro 100W oder einen 140er pro 130W, die du kühlen willst. 
Wenn es wirklich "silent" sein soll rechne eher 60W pro 120er.

In deinem Fall (230W) würde das bedeuten: 

mindestens einen 360er (3 x 120) oder einen 280er (2 x 140) Radi.
*edit*: mit "mindestens" meine ich hier, dass es damit relativ ruhig sein wird... ungefähr wie eine gute Luftkühlung. Lüfterdrehzahlen so knapp unter 1000rpm.
Für die Meisten wäre das ok, aber ein echter Silent Enthusiast würde sich dran stören.

Besser wäre ein 480er/ zwei 240er (insg. 4 x 120) oder ein 420er (3 x 140).



Falls du später irgendwann mal auf Komponenten mit mehr Wärmeentwicklung aufrüsten willst, kannst natürlich auch gleich mehr nehmen (wenn dein Case es zulässt).

Grunsätzlich "lohnen" tut sich eine Wasserkühlung in deinem Fall übrigens nicht unbedingt.. 230Watt bekommt ja auch mit Luft problemlos weggekühlt.
Aber mit Logik haben Wasserkühlungen ja eh nicht unbedingt was zu tun.
Wenn du Spass an der Umsetzung hast und es dir vielleicht auch um die Optik geht, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## MrFooschi (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter beidseitig am Radiator?*

Okay, Vielen Dank!


----------



## MrFooschi (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lüfter beidseitig am Radiator?*

P. S.: Dass die Kühlleistung von Wasserkühlungen nicht unbedingt viel besser ist als die von Luftkühlungen ist mir klar, aber sieht halt einfach geil aus!


----------

